# Best Online Psychology Tests?



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 24, 2008)

Best Online Psychology Tests
Tara Parker-Pope, _New York Times Blog_
August 20, 2008

Want to know what?s really going on in your own head? The mental health Web site PsychCentral offers a list of the best online psychology tests. Some of these are used to collect data for research experiments, while others are skill tests or quizzes that offer personal insights. Here are a few of the best.

1. The Stroop Test. A fun test that measures how fast and flexible a thinker you are by using color-coded words.
2. The Worst Sounds. Grab your headset and take this online sound test to find out which sounds bother you the most. You?ll hear snoring, crying babies and nails on the chalkboard. 
3. Personality Test. Check out the ?I Just Get Myself? personality test. It comprises just 40 easy questions but delivers a surprisingly insightful (at least I thought so) assessment of your personality traits.
4. Memory Test. After a series of numbers appears on the screen, click on a keypad to test your memory.
5. Reaction to Faces. This test allows you to rate your preference for different facial characteristics. Another test, PerceptionLab, measures your reaction to different faces.
6. Personal Biases. Test your implicit biases about race and other issues.


----------

